# No sleep tonight



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 20, 2015)

Who all else either due to excitement or getting to your spot early probably won't sleep tonight? The excitement I feel every opening eve is just like Christmas eve when I was a child. My favorite season is upon us. Remember to thank the Lord Almighty above for every bird you harvest. You fellas will all be in my prayers for a safe and productive opener.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 20, 2015)

*No sleep*

No sleep here due to the simple fact I work 3rd shift at CAT. So I came to agreement with boss to come in on 2nd get off at 1130 then go hr home load boat and travel for another 3hr to launch!!!! Needless say I'm be dead come noon sat!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm actually kinda excited myself. Taking my oldest girl with me in the morning. Thanks for the prayers gtmc! I agree, give thanks for being able to do what we live to do 

I'm sure there will be people sleeping in their boats and running ducks all night getting to their spot as well. Oh the youth of water fowling


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll be too excited to sleep right up until about 45 minutes before my alarm goes off.  I should probably just stay up.


----------



## joboo (Nov 20, 2015)

Toooo excited. Going with my 2 sons. One is my regular partner but the other is just home from the Army and his first hunt with me.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 20, 2015)

joboo said:


> Toooo excited. Going with my 2 sons. One is my regular partner but the other is just home from the Army and his first hunt with me.



Wheres he at in the army?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll sleep like a champ because I spent 9 days in Iowa burning kitchen passes,  now I stuck here in ga and missing the Ar. Opener for the first time in a really long time.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 20, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll sleep like a champ because I spent 9 days in Iowa burning kitchen passes,  now I stuck here in ga and missing the Ar. Opener for the first time in a really long time.



Any you dedicated GA waterfowlers want to take me and JB with you in the mornin?  Otherwise Im sleepin in aswell.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 20, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll sleep like a champ because I spent 9 days in Iowa burning kitchen passes,  now I stuck here in ga and missing the Ar. Opener for the first time in a really long time.





Gaducker said:


> Any you dedicated GA waterfowlers want to take me and JB with you in the mornin?  Otherwise Im sleepin in aswell.



Medicine Man will take you.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 20, 2015)

I left the house at 6 a.m. this morning and i should get to the ramp about 3 a.m. We got snow and cold weather so hoping it is good.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 20, 2015)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Who all else either due to excitement or getting to your spot early probably won't sleep tonight? The excitement I feel every opening eve is just like Christmas eve when I was a child. My favorite season is upon us. Remember to thank the Lord Almighty above for every bird you harvest. You fellas will all be in my prayers for a safe and productive opener.



Thanks gtm !!
May the Lord bless you tomorrow to do as He said in Genesis 1:26

" And God said... and let them have dominion over the fowl of the air... "


----------



## Josh923 (Nov 20, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Thanks gtm !!
> May the Lord bless you tomorrow to do as He said in Genesis 1:26
> 
> " And God said... and let them have dominion over the fowl of the air... "



I love it. 
God bless all of you tomorrow. Be safe and good luck. We'll be up in a few hours..


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, my oldest son and I will at it once again in the morning. Scouted this morning and saw a decent number of birds, so the excitement level is a little higher.
Prayers for everyone from here as well, and be safe.  looking forward to the pics and stories from tomorrow.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 21, 2015)

3 am and still going strong on the hill


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 21, 2015)

Hope all of Yall have a successful hunt. I'll be hearing the shoots on Eufaula while I'm in the deer woods.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 21, 2015)

gtmcwhorter said:


> 3 am and still going strong on the hill



Hope you took some fishing poles.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 21, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Any you dedicated GA waterfowlers want to take me and JB with you in the mornin?  Otherwise Im sleepin in aswell.



I got with mr. pate Sr. And Jr. This morning.  We had a good time and swatted the elusive wood duck


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 21, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I got with mr. pate Sr. And Jr. This morning.  We had a good time and swatted the elusive wood duck



Enjoyed it sir!! 

We even found us an elusive Georgia black duck.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 21, 2015)

A prize it was.   A bonus black to cap off 3 limits of woodies!


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 21, 2015)

nice tree duck.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 22, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Enjoyed it sir!!
> 
> We even found us an elusive Georgia black duck.



#tamie #farmduck


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2015)

Blindside said:


> #tamie #farmduck



Naw dude.....take a closer look, definitely a Ga. black duck.


----------



## strutlife (Nov 22, 2015)

*Negative Comments*



Blindside said:


> #tamie #farmduck



Some one always has to be negative/speculative about others kills. If you don't have anything positive to say, don't comment! Wildlife doesn't have boundaries they won't cross.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2015)

strutlife said:


> Some one always has to be negative/speculative about others kills. If you don't have anything positive to say, don't comment! Wildlife doesn't have boundaries they won't cross.



No biggie. We just got the darn thing out of the gene pool, hope most everyone else would do the same.  It was obviously an escaped farm duck, but it came in and ended up dying just like a wild one.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 22, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> No biggie. We just got the darn thing out of the gene pool, hope most everyone else would do the same.  It was obviously an escaped farm duck, but it came in and ended up dying just like a wild one.


You killed my pet


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 22, 2015)

Happens here on the coast from time to time. We killed a pair of pet mallards on the salt water. They turned on the call, cupped and dropped right in. Came from some near by fresh water pond.


----------

